# A separate section for Lake Victoria and/or conservation



## avianwing (Sep 29, 2006)

Since many Lake Victoria cichlids are very rare or even extinct in the wild, wouldn't it be a good idea to split this section to two Lake Victoria and West African,Madagascar and Asia.

We could perhaps focus in depth on conservation related aspect in the lake victoria section.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

This folder is the smallest with 5086 posts at the moment, while the next smallest folder has 19,222 posts. I like your suggestion but I doubt that splitting the smallest folder is truly necessary.

Kevin


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, this folder as very little traffic to begin with. Actually, I think it has too many Lake Victorian posts already and not enough Westie posts!!! :lol:


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well it does really seem that not many peolple keep vics and i am not quite sure why exactly although i have a feeling it is because u cannot keep more than one species in a tank because all of the females loojk to similar. Speakinf of which i wonder if an all male vic tank is a possible choice...hmmmmm...new thread idea


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

shaguars7 said:


> u cannot keep more than one species in a tank because all of the females look to similar.


Not all Victorian females are similar. (A latifaciata, rock kribs, and others) With careful planning it can be done. But you're right there aren't nearly as many options as there are with mbuna etc.

Kevin


----------

